# 90586 +- j9031    v05.8 vs v07.39



## maudys (Jul 1, 2010)

51720, 90586, j9031= bladder installation of anticarcinogenic, bcg vaccine? Do i need both 90586 and j9031???

Also, for primary dx, no e/m because it was scheduled, but would i use v05.8 (need for vaccination) or v07.39 (prophylactic chemotherapy) with bladder ca secondary?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 2, 2010)

it is not prophylactic if the patient has cancer it would be the V58.1x code for the immunotherapy


----------



## maudys (Jul 2, 2010)

do I need to use the 90586 and the J9031?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 2, 2010)

no one or the other. usually it depends on the payer.


----------



## rose2014 (May 8, 2013)

I have provider give e/m, 51720,90586,J0931,81001 for medicare and icd-9 233.9.
My ? is will 90586 be covered with this Dx or do I need to add V58.1 along with 233.9.
Any input helps.
Thanks


----------

